

Hoefler & Frere-Jones Launch Cloud Typography Service - uptown
http://www.typography.com/holding/cloud.html

======
jmduke
The entry price: $99/yr for 250K pageviews per month.

Less than $10/mo for access to the H&FJ webfont library is a steal in my book.

